# Losi Mini 8ight



## cubcadet70 (Dec 9, 2009)

I finally got mine Losi Mini 8ight today! I've got to say I'm really impressed!!!! Beefy a arms unlike the other Losi mini's! Really big shocks and tall tires! They come with a 4500kv brushless motor and spectrum radio! Pretty fast even with stock battery! I'm going to run it at my local open mini class on a short course truck! I say it will be pretty completive!


----------



## Target (Dec 22, 2009)

We have a new indoor off road track opening this week and I'm in the market for a new toy to play with.
I'm trading for a SC10 but have always wanted a buggy.

Have you been able to run the Eight Mini?
How is it?

Should I look at something else instead?


----------



## cubcadet70 (Dec 9, 2009)

Well I have not ran it yet on the track other than around my house! I really liked it myself. The only problem is it's so new so not a whole lot of aftermarket parts! Also the tires as well we are pretty much stuck on stock for now. I believe the motor is a 300 size because it has bigger outer diameter than the 1/18 brushless. This is a 1/16 scale 4wd andi bet there's not a lot of tracks had that class unless they have a Open Mini class!


----------

